# 98 Tacoma 4X4



## ME87 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've had this truck since 02 and it's been good to me so even though it gets beat on pretty good offroad, I do freshen up certain parts from time to time. This time the tailgate got fresh paint and fixed the bumper issue that was rubbing a line in it when the tailgate was down. Frenched license plate was a done a few years ago.


----------



## Chris (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks good, what spray gun do you use?


----------



## ME87 (Dec 11, 2012)

Buddy of mine owed me a favor so he did the paint work. I'm good at a lot of things, but painting is not one of them. lol.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2012)

I have been practicing quite a bit over the years. I am in need of a quality gun to get any better.


----------



## ME87 (Mar 14, 2013)

First beadlock done


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2013)

What are they costing you to do? I have been thinking about it for my jeep.


----------

